# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Letërsia Shqiptare dhe Mbresat e tyre!!

## Shpirt Njeriu

Në kulturën e shqiptarëve ka lënë gjurmën e saj të thellë historia e tyre e brendshme dhe e jashtme.
Pjesë e trevave të lashta ilirike, udhë kryqëzimi e qytetërimeve dhe e interesave gjeopolitike gjatë dyndjeve barbare e më pas, provincë e perandorive të perëndimit dhe të Lindjes, të Romës e të Bizantit, pasi kishte bërë e çbërë gjatë shekujve, despotate e principata të pavarura, dhe pasi kishte formuar më së fundi shtetin e Skënderbeut, i cili u qëndroi për një çerek shekulli hordhive osmanve, duke u kthyer në mburojë të krishtërimit dhe të qytetërimit europian, Shqipëria e cfilitur nga luftërat, pas vdekjes së heroit të rezistencës së saj, Gjergj Kastriot-Skënderbeut (1468), kishte rënë në fund të shek.XV nën zgjedhën e Perandorisë së Sulltanëve.
Vendi ishte kthyer pas në një fazë zhvillimi ekonomiko-shoqëror historikisht të kapërcyer. Rrjedhat normale të kulturës shqiptare, që ecte në një hap me humanizmin evropian, u ndërprenë. Pasoja e parë e pushtimit ishte hemoragjia e elitës intelektuale në Perëndim. Prej saj u shquan figura, që bënë emër në botën humaniste, si historiani M. Barleti (1460-1513), që botoi në Romë më 1510 një histori të Skënderbeut, e cila u përkthye thuajse në të gjitha gjuhët e Evropës, ose M. Beçikemi (1408-1526), Gj. Gazulli (1400-1455), L. Tomeu (1456-1531), M. Maruli (shek. XV), M. Artioti (1480-1556) e të tjerë, që u dalluan në fusha të ndryshme të shkencës, të artit e të filozofisë.
Ndërkaq, në vend jeta kulturore u fashit, monumentet e kulturës materiale e shpirtërore u zhdukën nën rrënojat e shkatërrimit të luftërave; gjysmëhëna e uli kryqin dhe gati dy të tretat e popullatës në fund të shek. XVII ishin konvertuar në fenë islame. Por ky ndryshim drastik i strukturës fetare nuk pengoi që Shqipëria të ishte përherë një nga provincat më të paqeta të Perandorisë dhe as që kultura shqiptare të mbijetonte edhe në kushtet e një pushtimi disashekullor, nën trysninë e islamit e të botës kulturore të orientit, që pati një ndikim të thellë e të gjithanshëm në të, veçse pa arritur të shtypë natyrën shqiptare të kulturës vendëse.
Qëndresa në fushën e kulturës u shpreh në radhë të parë përmes lëvrimit të shqipes në lëmë të botimeve të teksteve kishtare, kryesisht të qarkut konfesional katolik në veri, por edhe ortodoks në jug.
Reforma protestante gjallëroi shpresat e zhvillimit të gjuhës e të traditës letrare vendëse kur prifti Gj. Buzuku solli në shqip liturgjinë katolike, duke dashur të bëjë për shqipen atë që bëri Luteri për gjermanishten.
Meshari i Gj. Buzukut, botuar prej tij më 1555, mbahet deri më sot, si e para vepër e shqipes së shkruar. Niveli i përpunuar i gjuhës dhe ortografia e stabilizuar duhet të jetë rezultat i një tradite më të hershme të shkrimit të shqipes, traditë që nuk njihet. Por ekzistojnë disa dëshmi fragmentare më të hershme se vepra e Buzukut, të cilat flasin për shkrimin e shqipes të paktën nga shek.XIV: 
E para dëshmi që njihet është e vitit 1332, e domenikanit freng Gulielm Adale, kryepeshkop i Tivarit, i cili në një relacion latinisht shkruan se shqiptarët kanë në përdorim në librat e tyre shkronjat latine edhe pse gjuha e tyre është fare e ndryshme nga latinishtja. Me rëndësi të vecantë jane: një formulë pagëzimi (Unte paghesont premenit Atit et Bizit et spertit senit) e vitit 1492, shkruar shqip brenda një teksti latinisht, nga peshkopi i Durrësit Pal Engjëlli; nje fjalor me glosa shqip i vitit 1497, i gjermanit Arnold fon Harf, i cili pat kaluar si udhëtar në Shqipëri dhe një fragment nga Ungjilli i Shën Mateut, po shqip, por me shkronja greqisht, i shekullit XIV 
Shkrimet shqip të këtyre shekujve sduhet të kenë qenë vetëm tekste fetare, por dhe kronika historike, për të cilat flet humanisti M. Barleti, i cili në librin e tij Rrethimi i Shkodrës (1504) pohon se ka pasur në dorë kronika të tilla të shkruara në gjuhën e popullit (in vernacula lingua).
Me gjithë pengesat që krijoi Kundërreforma për lëvrimin e gjuhëve nacionale në literaturën kishtare, ky proces nuk u ndërpre. Gjatë shek. XVI-XVII u botuan në shqip katekizma E mbësuame krishterë (1592) e L. Matrëngës, Doktrina e krishterë (1618) dhe Rituale romanum (1621) të P. Budit, shkrimtari i parë i prozës dhe i poezisë origjinale shqipe, një apologji për Gjergj Kastriotin (1636) nga F. Bardhi, i cili botoi edhe një fjalor e lëndë folklorike, traktati teologjik-filozofik Çeta e Profetëve (1685) i P. Bogdanit, mendja më universale e mesjetës shqiptare.
Vepra e Bogdanit është një traktat teologjik-filozofik që trajton me origjinalitet, duke shkrirë të dhëna nga burime të ndryshme, çështje kryesore të teologjisë dhe një histori biblike të plotë, si dhe probleme të komplikuara të skolastikës, të kozmogonisë, astronomisë, pedagogjisë, etj. Bogdani solli në kulturën shqiptare frymën humaniste dhe vlerësoi rolin e dijes e të kulturës në jetën e njeriut; ai me veprën e tij të shkruar me një shqipe e stil të përpunuar, shënoi një kthesë në historinë e letërsisë shqipe.

Në kulturën e shqiptarëve ka lënë gjurmën e saj të thellë historia e tyre e brendshme dhe e jashtme.
Pjesë e trevave të lashta ilirike, udhë kryqëzimi e qytetërimeve dhe e interesave gjeopolitike gjatë dyndjeve barbare e më pas, provincë e perandorive të perëndimit dhe të Lindjes, të Romës e të Bizantit, pasi kishte bërë e çbërë gjatë shekujve, despotate e principata të pavarura, dhe pasi kishte formuar më së fundi shtetin e Skënderbeut, i cili u qëndroi për një çerek shekulli hordhive osmanve, duke u kthyer në mburojë të krishtërimit dhe të qytetërimit europian, Shqipëria e cfilitur nga luftërat, pas vdekjes së heroit të rezistencës së saj, Gjergj Kastriot-Skënderbeut (1468), kishte rënë në fund të shek.XV nën zgjedhën e Perandorisë së Sulltanëve.
Vendi ishte kthyer pas në një fazë zhvillimi ekonomiko-shoqëror historikisht të kapërcyer. Rrjedhat normale të kulturës shqiptare, që ecte në një hap me humanizmin evropian, u ndërprenë. Pasoja e parë e pushtimit ishte hemoragjia e elitës intelektuale në Perëndim. Prej saj u shquan figura, që bënë emër në botën humaniste, si historiani M. Barleti (1460-1513), që botoi në Romë më 1510 një histori të Skënderbeut, e cila u përkthye thuajse në të gjitha gjuhët e Evropës, ose M. Beçikemi (1408-1526), Gj. Gazulli (1400-1455), L. Tomeu (1456-1531), M. Maruli (shek. XV), M. Artioti (1480-1556) e të tjerë, që u dalluan në fusha të ndryshme të shkencës, të artit e të filozofisë.
Ndërkaq, në vend jeta kulturore u fashit, monumentet e kulturës materiale e shpirtërore u zhdukën nën rrënojat e shkatërrimit të luftërave; gjysmëhëna e uli kryqin dhe gati dy të tretat e popullatës në fund të shek. XVII ishin konvertuar në fenë islame. Por ky ndryshim drastik i strukturës fetare nuk pengoi që Shqipëria të ishte përherë një nga provincat më të paqeta të Perandorisë dhe as që kultura shqiptare të mbijetonte edhe në kushtet e një pushtimi disashekullor, nën trysninë e islamit e të botës kulturore të orientit, që pati një ndikim të thellë e të gjithanshëm në të, veçse pa arritur të shtypë natyrën shqiptare të kulturës vendëse.
Qëndresa në fushën e kulturës u shpreh në radhë të parë përmes lëvrimit të shqipes në lëmë të botimeve të teksteve kishtare, kryesisht të qarkut konfesional katolik në veri, por edhe ortodoks në jug.
Reforma protestante gjallëroi shpresat e zhvillimit të gjuhës e të traditës letrare vendëse kur prifti Gj. Buzuku solli në shqip liturgjinë katolike, duke dashur të bëjë për shqipen atë që bëri Luteri për gjermanishten.
Meshari i Gj. Buzukut, botuar prej tij më 1555, mbahet deri më sot, si e para vepër e shqipes së shkruar. Niveli i përpunuar i gjuhës dhe ortografia e stabilizuar duhet të jetë rezultat i një tradite më të hershme të shkrimit të shqipes, traditë që nuk njihet. Por ekzistojnë disa dëshmi fragmentare më të hershme se vepra e Buzukut, të cilat flasin për shkrimin e shqipes të paktën nga shek.XIV: 
E para dëshmi që njihet është e vitit 1332, e domenikanit freng Gulielm Adale, kryepeshkop i Tivarit, i cili në një relacion latinisht shkruan se shqiptarët kanë në përdorim në librat e tyre shkronjat latine edhe pse gjuha e tyre është fare e ndryshme nga latinishtja. Me rëndësi të vecantë jane: një formulë pagëzimi (Unte paghesont premenit Atit et Bizit et spertit senit) e vitit 1492, shkruar shqip brenda një teksti latinisht, nga peshkopi i Durrësit Pal Engjëlli; nje fjalor me glosa shqip i vitit 1497, i gjermanit Arnold fon Harf, i cili pat kaluar si udhëtar në Shqipëri dhe një fragment nga Ungjilli i Shën Mateut, po shqip, por me shkronja greqisht, i shekullit XIV 
Shkrimet shqip të këtyre shekujve sduhet të kenë qenë vetëm tekste fetare, por dhe kronika historike, për të cilat flet humanisti M. Barleti, i cili në librin e tij Rrethimi i Shkodrës (1504) pohon se ka pasur në dorë kronika të tilla të shkruara në gjuhën e popullit (in vernacula lingua).
Me gjithë pengesat që krijoi Kundërreforma për lëvrimin e gjuhëve nacionale në literaturën kishtare, ky proces nuk u ndërpre. Gjatë shek. XVI-XVII u botuan në shqip katekizma E mbësuame krishterë (1592) e L. Matrëngës, Doktrina e krishterë (1618) dhe Rituale romanum (1621) të P. Budit, shkrimtari i parë i prozës dhe i poezisë origjinale shqipe, një apologji për Gjergj Kastriotin (1636) nga F. Bardhi, i cili botoi edhe një fjalor e lëndë folklorike, traktati teologjik-filozofik Çeta e Profetëve (1685) i P. Bogdanit, mendja më universale e mesjetës shqiptare.
Vepra e Bogdanit është një traktat teologjik-filozofik që trajton me origjinalitet, duke shkrirë të dhëna nga burime të ndryshme, çështje kryesore të teologjisë dhe një histori biblike të plotë, si dhe probleme të komplikuara të skolastikës, të kozmogonisë, astronomisë, pedagogjisë, etj. Bogdani solli në kulturën shqiptare frymën humaniste dhe vlerësoi rolin e dijes e të kulturës në jetën e njeriut; ai me veprën e tij të shkruar me një shqipe e stil të përpunuar, shënoi një kthesë në historinë e letërsisë shqipe.

Gjatë shekullit XVIII njohu një gjallërim më të madh literatura e qarkut kulturor konfensional ortodoks e mysliman. Një anonim prej Elbasanit sjell në shqip copa të ungjillit, T. H. Filipi, po prej Elbasanit, Dhjatën e Vjetër dhe të Re. Këto përpjekje u shumuan në shekullin e ardhshëm, me botimin më 1827 të tekstit integral të Dhjatës së Re nga G. Gjirokastriti dhe me korpusin e madh të përkthimeve kishtare të K. Kristoforidhit (1830-1895), në dy dialektet e shqipes, botime që ndihmuan procesin e integrimit të tyre në një gjuhë letrare të njësuar dhe vunë bazat për krijimin e kishës kombëtare të shqiptarëve me liturgjinë në gjuhën e tyre.
Ndonëse në kahje të kundërt me këtë prirje, duhet përmendur edhe kultura e Voskopojës, e cila gjatë shek. XVIII u bë një vatër e madhe qytetërimi dhe metropol i gadishullit ballkanik, me një Akademi e shtypshkronjë dhe me personalitete si T. Kavalioti, Dh. Haxhiu, G. Voskopojari, veprat diturore, filologjike, teologjike e filozofike të të cilëve objektivisht i ndihmonin shkrimit e njohjes së shqipes.
Edhe pse letërsia që u zhvillua në Voskopojë, ishte kryesisht në gjuhën greke, nevoja për ti vënë gardh islamizmit, bën të domosdoshme edhe përdorimin e gjuhëve amtare, duke inkurajuar zhvillimin e kulturave kombëtare. Në shkollat e Voskopojës u përdorën dhe arumanishtja e shqipja për mësimin e greqishtes, kurse në shtypshkronjën e saj u shtypën edhe libra arumanisht.
Veprat e shkrimtarëve dhe dijetarëve të Voskopojës kanë sjellë disa elemente të ideve të iluminizmit evropian. Më i shquari ndër ta, Teodor Kavaljoti është një erudit i kohës. Sipas dëshmive të profesorit gjerman Thunman, vepra e Kavaljotit, që mbeti e pabotuar, në pjesën më të madhe ka trajtuar çështje pothuajse nga të gjitha degët e shkencës filozofike. Në të ndjehet ndikimi i Platonit, Dekartit, Malëbranshit dhe Leibnicit.
Rezultat i ndikimit të islamit dhe të kulturës së pushtuesit, ishte formimi gjatë shek. XVIII i një shkolle poetike, ose i një letërsie të shkruar në gjuhën shqipe, por me alfabetin arab. Autorë të saj si: N. Frakulla, M. Kyçyku, S. Naibi, H. Z. Kamberi, Sh. e D. Frashëri, Sheh Mala, e të tjerë, trajtuan në veprat e tyre motive të huajtura nga letërsitë orientale, shkruan mevludë e divane me një gjuhë të mbytur nga orientalizmat, lëvruan lirikën dhe epin religjioz. Kjo shkollë nuk pati jetë të gjatë dhe as ndikim të veçantë në zhvillimet e pastajme letrare.
Për të plotësuar kuadrin e zhvillimit kulturor të Shqipërisë në shek. XVI-XVIII duhet shënuar, se pati nga autorë vendës vepra të shquara në fushë të arkitekturës dhe të pikturës ikonografike, ku u dalluan Onufri dhe i biri Nikolla (shek. XVI) dhe K. Shpataraku e D. Selenica (shek. XVIII) të cilët vazhduan traditën e artit fetar post-bizantin, por jo pa ndikime nga Rilindja europiane. Në fushë të artit islam mund të përmenden kryesisht ndërtimet e kultit.
Shekulli XIX, shekulli i lëvizjeve nacionale në Ballkan, i gjente shqiptarët pa një traditë të mjaftueshme të zhvillimit shtetëror, gjuhësor e kulturor unitar, me një mendësi individualiste dhe regjionaliste, të trashëguar nga psikologjia e bajrakut dhe e fisit, për pajosë me një vetëdije kombëtare të pazhvilluar, por me një shpirt rebelimi spontan. Në këtë situatë historiko-kulturore nisi të merrte jetë një lëvizje e organizuar mendore dhe letrare që mori emrin Rilindja Kombëtare Shqiptare. Ajo u frymëzua nga idetë e romantizmit nacional dhe të iluminizmit, që u kultivuan në rrethet e inteligjencës shqiptare, e cila jetonte kryesisht në mërgim, në kolonitë e vjetra shqiptare në Itali dhe në ngulimet më të reja në Stamboll, Bukuresht, SHBA, Sofje e Kajro.

Ringjallja nacionale, mbrujtja e shqipes si gjuhë e kulturës, organizimi i arsimit kombëtar dhe themelimi i letërsisë kombëtare, në rrafshin kulturor, si dhe krijimi i shtetit të pavarur, në rrafshin politik, këto ishin synimet e kësaj lëvizjeje prej së cilës lindi shkolla e romantizmit shqiptar. Ishte ky një romantizëm tipik ballkanik, i mbrujtur me frymën e çlirimit kombëtar, me nostalgjinë e mërgimtarit dhe me patosin retorik të evokimit të mesjetës shqiptare, domethënë të luftrave të Gjergj Kastriotit. Kjo shkollë letrare lëvroi kryesisht poezinë. Heroi i saj ishte njeriu etik, shqiptari luftëtar, e më pak njeriu tragjik. Nga motivet dhe format poetike, ajo ka lidhje të ngushta me traditën folklorike. Gjurmimi i kësaj tradite dhe botimet në fushë të saj (Rapsodi të një poeme arbëreshe më 1866 nga De Rada, Përmbledhje të këngëve popullore dhe rapsodi të poemave shqiptare më 1871 nga Z. Jubani, Bleta shqiptare më 1878 nga Th. Mitko, etj.), ishin pjesë e programit kulturor të Rilindjes Kombëtare për afirmimin e identitetit etnokulturor të shqiptarëve.
Dy janë përfaqësuesit më të mëdhenj të romantizmit shqiptar të shek. XIX: J. De Rada (1814-1903), lindur e vdekur në diasporën shqiptare në Itali e shkolluar atje dhe N. Frashëri (1846-199), lindur në Shqipëri, i shkolluar në Zosimea të Janinës, por i mërguar dhe vdekur në Stamboll. I pari është poeti romantik shqiptar i rritur në klimën e romantizmit europian, i dyti romantiku shqiptar që tret në poezinë e tij ndikimet e poezisë lindore, sidomos persiane, me frymën dhe shpirtin e poezisë së romaantizmit perëndimor.
De Rada shkroi një cikël poemash epiko-lirike në stilin e rapsodive shqiptare: Këngët e Milosaos, 1836, Serafina Topia 1839, Skënderbeu i pafat 1872-1874 etj. me ambicjen që të krijonte eposin nacional për shekullin e Skënderbeut.
Pas gjurmëve të Herderit, De Rada zgjoi në poezinë e tij mallin e për këngën popullore dhe e ngjyrosi atë me koloritin etnografik. Veprat e tij janë pasqyrë e jetës shqiptare me zakonet dhe mendësinë e saj karakteristike, si dhe dramën shqiptare të shek. XV, kur polemi i tij i panënshtruar ra nën zgjedhën e osmanëve. Konflikti midis lumturisë së individit dhe tragjedisë së kombit, skenat ndanë kroit në katund, gratë që mbledhin kallëza në ara, burri që shkon në luftë dhe gruaja që i qendis brezin, të gjitha të paraqitura me një ndjenjë lirizmi të hollë, ja çështë poezia e këtij poeti romantik, që u rrit në klimën politike të lëvizjes nacionale të shqiptarëve dhe në klimën letrare të romantizmit kalabrez.
Naim Frashëri shkroi një poemë bukolike (Bagëti e bujqësia, 1886) një përmbledhje lirikash filosofike, atdhetare e dashurore (Lulet e verës 1890), një poemë epike për Skënderbenë (Histori e Skënderbeut 1898) një poemë epike religjoze (Qerbelaja 1898) dy poema greqisht (O eros e O alithis pothos ton skipetaron) një tufë lirikash persisht (Tehajylat - Ëndërrime) dhe shumë vepra diturore shqip. Ai njihet si poeti më i madh kombëtar i shqiptarëve.
Naim Frashëri themeloi lirikën moderne në poezinë shqipe. Në frymën e Bukolikëve e Gjeorgjikëve të Virgjilit, ai në poemën Bagëti e bujqësia u këndoi punëve të bujkut e të bariut duke i thurur një himn bukurive të atdheut të vet dhe duke shprehur nostalgjinë e poetit të mërguar dhe krenarinë e qënies shqiptar. Nuk është çudi që, duke jetuar në zemrën e perandorisë së osmanëve, në Stamboll, të përjetonte aq thellë fatin e atdheut të tij. Malli për vendlindjen, për malet dhe fushat e Shqipërisë, për varret e të parëve, kujtimet e fëminisë, i japin forcë e vrull lirik frymëzimit të tij.
Përjetimet subjektive të individit të çliruar nga prangat e mentalitetit mesjetar oriental, nga një anë, dhe nga ana tjetër panteizmi filozofik i doktrinës sufite, i shkrirë me panteizmin poetik të shkollës së romantizmit evropian, u japin meditimeve lirike të Frashërit një dimension human e filozofik universal. Poezitë më të bukura të përmbledhjes Lulet e verës, janë lirikat filozofike për jetën dhe vdekjen, për kohën që ikën dhe skthehet më, duke lënë pas kujtime cfilitëse në zemrën e njeriut, për krijuesin të shkrirë me universin.
Natyrë religjioze dhe anëtar i sektit bektashi, Frashëri është një poet metafizik, që shkriu në meditimet e tij lirike, mistikën helenistike, me mistikën e lashtë orientale e islame. I ndodhur në kryqëzimin e traditave poetike e filozofike lindore e perëndimore, N. Frashëri i tret ato në njëra-tjetrën, por pa shtypur natyrën e tij shqiptare. Kultura dhe qytetërimi perëndimor përcaktuan substratin iluminist të veprës së Frashërit, qytetërimi lindor substratin filozofiko-mistik, kurse bota shqiptare trungun e veprës së tij. Por duhet veçuar në veprën e tij fryma frënge. Fryma frënge në Greqi dhe në Turqi ishte përfaqësuese e kulturës evropiane. Ajo gjeti shtrat të ngrohtë në vendet ballkanike si Shqipëria, sepse u sillte popujve të këtij gadishulli idetë e kryengritjes frënge dhe idenë e lirisë përgjithësisht e të nacionalizmit modern. Njohës i gjuhës frënge, admirues i Volterit dhe i Rusoit, si mendimtar, dhe i Lamartinit si poet, Frashëri e shikonte të ardhmen e kombit të vet të lindëte andej nga perëndon. Romantizmi i Naimit në këtë pikë nuk dallon prej romantizmit grek e turk, ato janë pjella e Francës.
Naim Frashëri është themeluesi i letërsisë kombëtare të shqiptarëve dhe i gjuhës letrare kombëtare. Ai e ngriti shqipen në rendin e një gjuhe moderne të kulturës duke e mbrujtur atë në modelin e ligjërimit të shqipes popullore.
Botën subjektive të heroit romantik me shpirt të trazuar e sjell në romantizmin shqiptar poezia e Z. Serembes. Në poezinë e N. Mjedës dhe A. Z. Çajupit, që jetuan në fundin e Rilindjes, shfaqen shenjat e dezintegrimit të sistemit artistik të romantizmit në letërsinë shqipe.
A.Z Çajupi (1866-1930), është një poet rustik, i tipit të këngëtarit popullor, i mbiquajtur Mistrali i Shqipërisë; ai i solli letërsisë shqipe komedinë e zakoneve dhe tragjedinë me temë historike. I shkolluar në një kolegj francez të Aleksandrisë dhe në Universitetin e Gjenevës, njohës i mirë i letërsisë franceze, A. Z. Çajupi solli ndër të parët në shqip fabulat e La Fontenit, duke hapur kështu udhën e përkthimit e të përshtatjes në gjuhën shqipe, të veprave nga letërsisa botërore, që ka qenë dhe vazhdon të mbetet një nga udhët e mëdha të komunikimit të shqiptarëve me kulturën botërore.
Me krijimin e shtetit shqiptar (1912) shkolla romantike e lindur në truallin e lëvizjes kombëtare, e humbi bazën e vet historike; ideja kombëtare i lë udhën idesë njerëzore dhe në zhvillimin e letërsisë shqiptare shfaqen prirje e stile të reja.
Drejtimi kryesor që mori letërsia shqipe në mes dy luftrave botërore ishte realizimi, por nuk munguan as shfaqje të një sentimentalizmi të vonuar (F. Postoli), as recidive të romantizmit.

Gjergj Fishta (1871-1940), shkroi një poemë të përmasave të eposit kombëtar (Lahuta e malësisë) ku paraqet me frymë romantizante e me një patos të ngritur patriotik, luftrat e malësorëve të Veriutkundër dyndjeve sllave.
Me këtë vepër ai mbetet poeti më i madh epik i shqiptarëve. Prift i urdhërit françeskan, erudit dhe anëtar i Akademisë italiane, Gjergj Fishta është një personalitet poliedrik i kulturës shqiptare: poet epik dhe lirik, publicist dhe satirist i hollë, dramaturg e përkthyes, veprimtar aktiv i jetës kulturore dhe politike shqiptare midis dy luftrave.
Vepra e tij madhore "Lahuta e malësisë me rreth 17.000 vargje, e shkruar në frymën e eposit legjendar e historik të shqiptarëve, është një pasqyrë e jetës shqiptare dhe e mendësisë shqiptare, një mozaik poetik ngjarjesh historike e legjendare, personazhesh historike dhe jo historike, traditash e zakonesh të malësisë, zanash e shtojzavallesh të malësisë, një afresk i gjallë i historisë së një polemi të lashtë që pikëson në qendër tipin e shqiptarit të gdhendur në kalvarin e jetës së tij në rrymë të shekujve të egër për të. Poemën e Fishtës e shquan një pasuri e madhe gjuhësore, në të është mbledhur tërë visari i shqipes popullore të malësise, frazologjia e gjallë e pashtershme dhe larmia e ndërtimeve të çlirëta sintaksore, që i japin gjallëri e forcë ligjërimit poetik.
Përmbledhjet poetike Mrizi i Zanave me vjersha atdhetare dhe Vallja e Parrizit me vjersha me frymë fetare, e paraqesin Fishtën një poet të hollë lirik, kurse veprat Anzat e Parnasit dhe Gomari i Babatasit e paraqesin Fishtën një shkrimtar satirik të papërsëritshëm. Në fushë të dramaturgjisë mund të përmenden prej tij tragjeditë me subjekt nga mitologjia biblike dhe antike Juda Makabe dhe Ifigjenia n Aulli.
Në letërsinë shqiptare midis dy luftrave nuk munguan as shfaqjet e sentimentalizmit (F. Postoli, M. Grameno) dhe të një klasicizmi të vonuar, sidomos në dramaturgji (E. Haxhiademi). Shfaqjet e rrymave moderne, të impresionizmit, simbolizmit e pamasizmit, ishin dukuri të veçuara në veprën e disa shkrimtarëve (Migjeni, Poradeci, Asdreni), pa arritur të formojnë shkollë. Ndryshime të thella ndodhen në sistemin e zhanreve; krahas poezisë u lëvrua proza (Migjeni, F. S. Noli, F. Konica, E. Koliqi, M. Kuteli etj.) dhe drama e satira (Gj. Fishta, K. Floqi).
Përfaqësuesi më tipik i realizmit ishte Millosh Gjergj Nikolla, Migjeni (1913-1938). Poezia (Vargjet e lira 1936) dhe proza e tij përshkohen nga një realizëm i ashpër social për mjerimin dhe pozitën tragjike të individit në shoqërinë e kohës. Personazhet e veprës së tij janë njerëzit e basifondeve të shoqërisë shqiptare. 
Disa novela të Migjenit janë romane në miniaturë; subjektet e tyre paraqesin konfliktin e individit me institucionet dhe moralin patriarkal e konservator. Natyra e rebeluar e talentit të Migjenit theu tradicionalizmin e poezisë dhe të prozës shqipe duke sjellë një stil e forma të reja në poetikë, e narracion. Ai është nga reformatorët më të mëdhenj të letrave shqipe, shkrimtari i parë i nadh modern shqiptar.
Natyrë tjetër, talenti poetik L. Poradeci (1899-1987), një poet lirik brilant, krijoi një poezi të butë e të ngrohtë, por me mendim të thellë e muzikalitet magjepsës (Vallja e yjeve, 1933, Ylli i zemrës 1937. 

Tronditës verbi poetik i F. S. Nolit (1882-1965), në librin Album (1947) dhe elegante proza e tij historike (Histori e Skënderbeut 1921). Poet, historian, dramaturg, estet dhe muzikolog, publicist, përkthyes, mjeshtër i shqipes, përpos burrë shteti e diplomat, ai është gjeniu i kulturës shqiptare të shek. XX.
F. S. Noli lindi në një ngulim shqiptar të Thrakës Lindore (Ibik Tepe), ku mori arsimin fillor; arsimin e mesëm e mori në gjimnazin grek të Adrianopojës, kurse studimet e larta i kreu në Universitetin Harvard të Bostonit (SHBA).
Në moshë fare të re u lidh me lëvizjen patriotike për çlirimin e Shqipërisë nga pushtimi osman dhe u bë një nga aktivistët më të shquar politikë e kulturorë të Rilindjes Shqiptare. Më 1908 u dorëzua prift duke inicuar idenë e krijimit të një kishe ortodokse aautoqefale shqiptare të cilën e themeloi më 1922. 
Pas shpalljes së pavarësisë kombëtare (1912) u bë frymëzues dhe udhëheqës i lëvizjes demokratike në Shqipëri. Më 1924, pas fitores së një revolucioni antifeudal, u zgjodh kryeministër i qeverisë jetëshkurtër të dalë prej këtij revolucioni. Restaurimi i reaksionit çifligar në dhjetor 1924 e detyroi të marrë udhën e pakthim të mërgimit, të cilin e përjetoi si një ekzil biblik. Ditët e fundit të jetës i mbylli në SHBA, ku u vendos përfundimisht më 1932, pas ecejakjeve nëpër Evropë si emigrant politik.


I. Kadare (1936), me poezinë (Përse mendohen këto male 1964, Motive me diell 1968, Koha 1976) dhe sidomos me prozën e tij (Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur 1963; Kështjella 1970; Kronikë në gur 1971, Dimri i madh  1977, Ura me tri harqe 1978, Piramida 1992; Spiritus 1996 etj.), sfidoi kufizimet e kohës dhe përtëriti letërsinë shqiptare me forma dhe motive që e integrojnë atë në rrjedhat moderne të letërsisë botërore.
Vepra e Kadaresë paraqet një enciklopedi artistike të jetës shqiptare, një afreskë të gjerë të ngjarjeve historike dhe bashkëkohore, të përjetuara me një qëndrim filozofik të shprehur herë hapur e herë përmes gjuhës së Ezopit.
Filozofia, mentalitetet, dramat dhe traditat historike e kulturore të shqiptarëve, të kaluara në filtrin e mendimit artistik të shkrimtarit, janë paraqitur në veprën e tij si shprehje e identitetit kombëtar, e vitalitetit të kulturës shpirtërore të popullit të vet dhe si faktor i qëndresës e i mbijetesës së tij historike.
Kadareja krijon një prozë moderne duke shfrytëzuar gjerësisht analogjitë historike, parabolat dhe asosacionet, legjendat dhe mitologjinë kombëtare. Vepra e tij ka një poetikë të hapur që vjen nga përzierja e kohëve, e rrafsheve të ligjërimit artistik, e reales me irealen, nga natyra e thyer mozaikale e kompozicionit.Vepra e Kadaresë i sjell letërsisë evropiane një aromë karakteristike mesdhetare, ballkanike dhe pasuron atë me koloritin e një areali tipik për veçanësinë e tij etno-kulturore.
Duke u nisur nga bota epike e legjendave dhe baladave mesjetare, proza e Kadaresë kapërcen distancën kohore dhe sjell në rezonancë mentalitetin dhe ndërgjegjen artistike e mesjetare, me mentalitetin dhe ndërgjegjen artistike të kohës sonë. Nga përpunimi i thellë krijues i fondit të traditave të lashta popullore, mesazhi i prozës dhe i poezisë së Kadaresë fiton njëherësh një thellësi historike dhe një notë humane universale.
Krijues me një vetëdije të fortë kritike, Kadareja jo vetëm ka poetizuar vlerat shpirtërore të kombit të vet, por dhe ka fshikulluar traditat anakronike, mentalitetet retrograde, psikologjinë provinciale dhe konvencionet e jetës së shoqërisë shqiptare.
Me frymën e disidencës, në kushtet e diktaturës kur u krijua vepra e Kadaresë, ka ndihmuar ti gërryhen themelet regjimit totalitar në Shqipëri. Ekzili i tij politik në Francë në vitin 1990, kur në Shqipëri sapo kishin filluar proceset demokratike, u dha shtysë këtyre proçeseve.
Për këto vlera, vepra e Kadaresë gëzon një popullaritet të gjerë dhe është përkthyer në të gjitha gjuhët e mëdha të botës (anglisht, frengjisht, gjermanisht, spanjisht, rusisht, italisht, arabisht etj.). Kadareja është vlerësuar nga kritika e huaj, si një prej shkrimtarëve më të shquar bashkëkohorë të letërsisë botërore dhe ka fituar disa çmime ndërkombëtare. Kadareja është sot përfaqësuesi më eminent në botë i kulturës shqiptare.

Miru Lexofshim

----------

